# Please help me decide between these forks?



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

First off let me say that I am not selling any of these forks but these are the deals that I can get. I am not the seller and do not know the seller at all.

First one below is 371g and will cost $160 shipped

http://us.st11.yimg.com/us.st.yimg.com/I/glorycycles_1975_451187

Second one below is 470 and will cost $110 shipped.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=330189652741&Category=56196&_trksid=p3907.m29

So please give your opinion on what might be better and any experience with both please.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

bdc88 said:


> First off let me say that I am not selling any of these forks but these are the deals that I can get. I am not the seller and do not know the seller at all.
> 
> First one below is 371g and will cost $160 shipped
> 
> ...


I have/had both.

The Aerus is the samer tyhat comes on my BLUE RC6. Nice fork and love the straight blades. Stuiff with no complaints.

The Reynolds was also nice. Ride seemed the same to me. If you wnat the lighter fork, then get the Aerus.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/REYNOLDS-OUZO-S...ryZ56196QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

grab this one fast!


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I decided on the Aerus. It was hard to spend the extra money but I am a WW at heart and I loved the straight forks. The weight at 371g is pretty good and when I gut it I should have to down to around 340g which is perfect for the SS/Fixed build.


----------

